# Found some old Hoyt cedar arrows



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

I found some of these upon cleanup of a basement. Not sure how many there are because the Hoyt arrow box is full of all kind of cedar arrows . Any idea how old these things are ? I will post pics when I can get out to the garage , but they are pretty mint , even the feather still look new


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)




----------

